# Problems with Sirius XM Met Opera Channel



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I love the rebroadcasts of prior operas, but I have problems with other issues. 1. I have listened for almost 10 years. They have played the very same recordings between the operas ad nauseum with only perhaps a 10% change in rotation. 2. The now have changed the information feed where you can only find out who a composer is but not a singer of the songs between rebroadcasts. 3 There appears to be ZERO way to lodge a complaint. On the plus side, I love the performances form the 30's and 40's!!!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Disgusting of them, isn't it?
What in hell would it take just to list the name of the singer for gosh sakes? Very frustrating, especially if you're in a car.
Shame on them and their slipshod website. But I am stuck because there is no other. (I know the Met does some things but not to the extent that Sirius does).


----------

